# Would you marry me again?



## piggyribs (Jul 27, 2006)

I read this a few years ago, and never forgot. 
A man smoked some ribs for his wife, who went crazy at suppertime about how good they were. With some food in her mouth, she asked, "What did you marinate these in?"
He thought she asked if he would marry her again, so he instantly went into a long spiel about how much he loved her, loved being married, adored her, etc.
She enjoyed his speech so much, she never interrupted until he was done. She then burst out laughing and told him what she had REALLY asked him. He was amused, too, to say the least.
Later that night, before going to sleep, the wife asks, "So, WOULD you marry me again?" To which the husband replied, "Vinegar and Barbecue Sauce." :lol:


----------

